# ремонт клавиш аккордеона



## vadim 36 (22 Ноя 2015)

коллеги помогите советом - купил в Китае аккордеон три с лишним года назад - клавиши на часто используемой части клавиатуры трескаются , в них попадает грязь - в итоге вид у них как у столетних , а не трехлетних. может можно как то им помочь , чем то залить  каким нибудь клеем


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Ноя 2015)

vadim 36/ писал:


> чем то залить  каким нибудь клеем


Вам этот китаец так дорог?
Я не сторонник полумер. Хотя настоящие профи наверное предложат намазать чем-то.
Я бы всё разобрал, накладки сошлифовал, взял бы аккордеон самый дуботолистый из 1960-хх, времён Вальтера Ульбрихта, за копейки, и потратил бы сутки работы. ТОТ материал накладок не треснет ещё лет сто.


----------



## vev (22 Ноя 2015)

*vadim 36*,
Можно заказать накладки на *e-Bay*, но боюсь, овчинка не стоит выделки.

Вы бы поделились ощущениями от игры на китайце, привезенном "оттуда". Могли бы быть многим интересно. 
Все что трогал здесь в России из китайского музпрома, оставило стойкое отвращение, может для себя они чуток по-другому делают... Как со звуком у него?


----------



## glory (22 Ноя 2015)

Kuzalogly (22.11.2015, 14:14) писал:


> предложат намазать чем-то.Я бы всё разобрал, накладки сошлифовал, взял бы аккордеон самый дуботолистый из 1960-хх, времён Вальтера Ульбрихта, за копейки, и потратил бы сутки работы. ТОТ материал накладок не треснет ещё лет сто.


По опыту. Мазать бесполезно.
Вообще полностью согласен с советом... Если родные накладки не позволяют сошлифовать трещины, то только под замену либо накладок, либо всей клавиатуры с механикой...
Но стоит ли сам инструмент таких потуг?...


----------



## andreyrb (23 Ноя 2015)

а если клавиши зачистить и обратиться к мастеру по маникюру? Они же при работе с ногтями используют какие -то лаки, акрилы, смолы и УФ сушилки маленькие. Вроде как должно все получиться.


----------



## vev (23 Ноя 2015)

andreyrb писал:


> а если клавиши зачистить и обратиться к мастеру по маникюру? Они же при работе с ногтями используют какие -то лаки, акрилы, смолы и УФ сушилки маленькие. Вроде как должно все получиться.


Вы же ногтями не скребете целыми днями в течение многих лет... Если целью является перепродажа - так хоть лаком для ногтей, но вот для игры... Да и не последнюю роль играет структура самой поверхности. По одним поверхностям палец скользит даже сухой, а на других ничего подобного не происходит. Короче, не надо самодеятельности. Умерла, так умерла


----------



## andreyrb (23 Ноя 2015)

Да не, если смолой да через сушилку - хватит очень на долго. Вопрос в том, сколько новые клавиши стоят,  может просто заменить?


----------



## glory (23 Ноя 2015)

Мастер по маникюру и возьмёт как за маникюр...
Если эстетика и внешний вид не главное, то стоит ли заморачиваться... А если главное, то стоит ли того инструмент...

А чего мы голову ломаем? Автор темы задал вопрос и молчит, может он давно уже выкинул его...))


----------



## vadim 36 (24 Ноя 2015)

коллеги спасибо за такое активное участие - прям не ожидал столь откликов. Инструмент неплохой с итальянскими голосами и лом декой , плюс недавно 50000 выложил за ремонт и настройку но вот внешний вид клавиш оставляет желать лучшего - действительно , как будто на нем играла девушка с маникюром в 10
см.


----------



## glory (24 Ноя 2015)

Ну, тогда... Был опыт сошлифовывал очень мощно пожелтевшие клавиши на "Hohner". Работал вибро шлифмашиной. Пришлось снимать до 1.5мм.. Но это был старый инструмент, и толщина накладок была видна.
Думаю, надо искать донора, и менять именно накладки... 
В общем, придётся покулибничать..


----------



## vadim 36 (24 Ноя 2015)

спасибо , буду думать что можно навыдумывать - хотя что там навыдумываешь ? новые наверное закажу


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Ноя 2015)

Новые современные? По 9 евро за накладку?

Посчитайте сумму. И учтите, что эти накладки- весьма вероятно из того же Китая.
Только донор из славной ГДР. Годов 1960-хх. Там клавиши знатные, гвоздём их фиг оцарапаешь...


----------



## vadim 36 (25 Ноя 2015)

наверное не все подойдут - как донора подобрать


----------



## glory (25 Ноя 2015)

Как всегда, методом проб и ошибок.))
При помощи линейки, рулетки, штангеля, и т.д. делаем четкий чертеж конструкции крепления накладок. А потом ищем похожего донора в как можно лучшем состоянии и как можно дешевле.. Для полного феншуя менять надо все..
Кстати, мы ж до сих пор не знаем что это за чудо. Я так понял итальянец с лом. декой купленный в Китае...


----------



## vadim 36 (25 Ноя 2015)

это soprani в китайском исполнении с итальянскими голосами. конечно сто раз пожалел что не купил за эти же деньги подержанного немца но живу на дальнем востоке поэтому выбор не богат - а пекин рядом


----------

